# Help me to buy new WiFi router



## IndianRambo (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi guys I'm using Airtel broadband in my PC. I want to setup Wi-Fi in my home which is 2500sqft. I really confused whether to take router alone or along with modem. My personal need is to connect internet  and file sharing to laptop,tablet and my mobile


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 2, 2013)

My budget is 3000 and can be extend upto 1000.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2013)

if you already have a modem then just get the router but if modem is on rent then get this which is adsl modem+router & it also supports 3g usb modems & usb sharing:
TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2+ Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
if you just want a router with no extra bells & whistles then get this:
TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## swatkats (Aug 2, 2013)

Even I'l Suggest TP-LINK TL-WR841N


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 2, 2013)

does wifi cause any side effects, especially to childrens.


----------



## swatkats (Aug 2, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> does wifi cause any side effects, especially to childrens.


In short. No.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 2, 2013)

okay i'll go with tp link w8968. does it has any flaws

does wr1043nd better then w8968


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2013)

W8968 is better for your purposes.


----------



## webgenius (Aug 3, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> I want to setup Wi-Fi in my home which is 2500sqft



How many floors are there in your house? For just the ground floor, TP-Link will suffice. If you have first floor too, I suggest Asus RT-N16. Its range is better than any TP-Link model. I'm using this myself personally after using many other Wi-Fi routers with short range.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 3, 2013)

ground and 1st floor.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 3, 2013)

the range of W8968 can be increased by replacing detachable default antennas by these 8dBi antennas:
TP-LINK TL-ANT2408CL 2.4GHz 8dBi Indoor Omni-directional Antenna | eBay


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 3, 2013)

yesterday ordered tp-link-w8968 from flipkart for 2232/-


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 3, 2013)

do post your experience here & also about signal range.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah sure


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 6, 2013)

Got the tp link w8968 yesterday


----------

